# I cittadini avrebbero continuato a protestare fintanto che la statua fosse rimasta là



## sergio poledrelli

"I cittadini avrebbero continuato a protestare fintanto che la statua fosse rimasta là" (ma non hanno continuato a protestare perché la statua è stata rimossa)
" Les habitants auraient continué à protester tant que la statue resterait là", cioè: condizionale composto nella principale e condizionale semplice nella subordinata. Che ne pensate?


----------



## Rallino

Ciao sergio,
io opterei per il condizionale composto anche nella subordinata:

_Les habitants auraient continué à protester tant que la statue serait restée là.

_Aspettiamo comunque l'opinione di un/a madrelingua.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Anche io userei il condizionale composto nella subordinata, anche se la frase francese mi risulta poco naturale. Bisognerebbe vedere in contesto.


----------



## cubo magico

matoupaschat said:


> anche se la frase francese mi risulta poco naturale. Bisognerebbe vedere in contesto.



Oui t'as raison. Moi je dirais plus naturellement : _Les habitants auraient continué à protester *jousqu'à ce que* la statue serait restée là._


----------



## matoupaschat

Plutôt "... jusqu'à ce que la statue soit enlevée de là". Mais ce n'était pas là la question .


----------



## sergio poledrelli

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Anche io userei il condizionale composto nella subordinata, anche se la frase francese mi risulta poco naturale. Bisognerebbe vedere in contesto.



Salve,
ecco un pò di contesto:
"Il governatore volle collocare nella piazza centrale della città una statua del suo odiatissimo predecessore e subito la popolazione prese ad imbrattarla e farla oggetto del lancio di uova, poi si passò ad una protesta organizzata che minacciava di sfociare in tumulti. Ben sapendo che i cittadini avrebbero continuato a protestare fintanto che la statua fosse rimasta là, il governatore decise allora di farla rimuovere e di farla poi nascondere nei sotterranei del suo palazzo, dove nessuno avrebbe potuto vederla."
Pensavo di usare il condizionale semplice nella subordinata perché nella mia grammatica francese non viene mai proposta la possibilità di usare il condizionale composto in una subordinata, ma il parere di un madrelingua è sicuramente più autorevole del mio testo di grammatica.
A proposito: nella frase "nei sotterranei del suo palazzo, dove nessuno avrebbe potuto vederla" la subordinata richiede il condizionale semplice in quanto si tratta di un futuro-nel-passato effettivo e non di un futuro-nel-passato puramente ipotetico (irreale) come in "i cittadini avrebbero continuato a protestare fintanto che la statua fosse rimasta là"? Cioé:
"Dans les souterrains de son palais, où personne ne pourrait la voir"
Grazie per i chiarimenti.


----------



## sergio poledrelli

cubo magico said:


> Oui t'as raison. Moi je dirais plus naturellement : _Les habitants auraient continué à protester *jousqu'à ce que* la statue serait restée là._


Salve,
pensavo di usare tant que in quanto pone maggiormente l'accento sulla durata mentre jusqu'à ce que focalizza maggiormente il momento conclusivo; inoltre, mi pare che jusqu'à ce que richieda il congiuntivo (ma su questo potrei sbagliare).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sergio,
Meglio non credere ciecamente ai madrelingua, sbagliano come tutti .
Con il contesto, non avrei esitato un attimo e avrei scritto "Conscient que les habitants continueraient à protester tant que la statue resterait là, le gouverneur décida de la faire enlever et cacher dans les sous-sols de son palais, là où personne ne pourrait la voir". Va anche bene, secondo me "Conscient que les habitants auraient continué à protester tant que la statue resterait là, le gouverneur décida de la faire enlever et cacher dans les sous-sols de son palais, là où personne ne pourrait la voir".
Provo a informarmi ulteriormente in "Le bon usage" di Grevisse & Goosse. Scrivo _provo a _perché la versione cartacea non è di consultazione agevole per chi non è abbonato online, purtroppo i prezzi sono allora eccessivi.

PS Confermo dopo lettura di Grevisse-Goosse che si può usare sia il condizionale semplice che quello composto. In materia, il francese è più "elastico" dell'italiano.


----------



## sergio poledrelli

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Sergio,
> Meglio non credere ciecamente ai madrelingua, sbagliano come tutti .
> Con il contesto, on avrei esitato un attimo e avrei scritto "Conscient que les habitants continueraient à protester tant que la statue resterait là, le gouverneur décida de la faire enlever et cacher dans les sous-sols de son palais, là où personne ne pourrait la voir". Va anche bene, secondo me "Conscient que les habitants auraient continué à protester tant que la statue resterait là, le gouverneur décida de la faire enlever et cacher dans les sous-sols de son palais, là où personne ne pourrait la voir".
> Provo a informarmi ulteriormente in "Le bon usage" di Grevisse & Goosse. Scrivo _provo a _perché la versione cartacea non è di consultazione agevole per chi non è abbonato online, purtroppo i prezzi sono allora eccessivi.
> 
> PS Confermo dopo lettura di Grevisse-Goosse che si può usare sia il condizionale semplice che quello composto. In materia, il francese è più "elastico" dell'italiano.



Grazie molto, comincio a capirci qualcosa, anche perché, dovendo tradurre grandi quantità di testi, a me interessa arrivare alla regola generale da usare in frasi di questo tipo.
Dunque, nella principale si può usare sia il condizionale semplice che quello composto; io, personalmente, in una frase di questo genere userei quello composto (les habitants auraient continué à protester) mentre in una frase come "dans les sous-sols de son palais, là où personne ne pourrait la voir" appunto il condizionale semplice, giusto per tenere distinti i due tipi di futuro-nel-passato, cioè: futuro-nel-passato puramente ipotetico, non reale (infatti i cittadini non continuarono a protestare) = condizionale composto; futuro-nel-passato reale (infatti nessuno poté più vedere la statua) = condizionale semplice.
Rimane il problema della subordinata "fintanto che la statua fosse rimasta là", relativamente alla quale mi avevi inizialmente indicato il condizionale composto ma adesso vedo che la metti al condizionale semplice; il mio problema era quello di rendere il senso della pura ipotesi (irrealtà), senso che in italiano viene reso con il congiuntivo trapassato ("fosse rimasta là", per far intendere che la statua in realtà là non rimase); col condizionale semplice in francese mi pare che questo senso si perda, ma forse il contesto è sufficiente a rendere chiaro il significato... La tua opinione?


----------



## matoupaschat

> col condizionale semplice in francese mi pare che questo senso si perda, ma forse il contesto è sufficiente a rendere chiaro il significato... La tua opinione?



Puoi benissimo usare il condizionale composto in francese se vuoi. Oggi come oggi, usiamo spesso il condizionale semplice perché ha assunto gran parte dei significati che voi date al congiuntivo. Mi sa anche che la maggior parte dei francofoni non afferrano più la sfumatura fra condizionale semplice e composto,  però tieni anche conto del fatto che non sono per niente un purista, mi piace praticare una lingua in evoluzione . Un ultimo consiglio sarebbe comunque di non esagerare in francese con i condizionali composti che se in troppi rendono la frase pesantina. 
Se vuoi più dettagli, temo che tu debba aprire un thread su Français Seulement...
Matou


----------

